# Ferret Health Insurance?



## petexpert1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anybody heard of this? This is a relatively new thing, I'd never heard of it actually until I saw this article.

Anybody looked into it?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i had never heard of it until you posted your link. i'm not sure what i think about the whole thing to be honest.


----------



## toffee87 (Sep 7, 2009)

Exotic pets do it, but they only cover up to 5 years old.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Interesting...never realised ferrets got so many problems


----------

